# cat lover in new zealand and breeder



## Bombaylover (Jan 25, 2021)

we breed Bombay cats and Burmillas and just wondering if anyone has come across soft palate before in kittens ,it has never happened to us before ,kittens concerned are eating well and drinking okay no fluids coming out their noses when this occurring


----------

